# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Lịch lãm và sành điệu hơn với SƠ MI VIỆT - Điểm mua sắm

## hangnt

> *SƠ MI VIỆT*
> 
> _Địa chỉ:
> 
> 1. 115A Phố Huế, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội - 046 681 3103
> 
> 2. 25/106 Chùa Láng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội - 043 775 1206
> 
> Hotline 24/24: 016 88888 116_


Với chặng đường phát triển 4 năm cùng hàng nghìn khách hàng thân thuộc trên khắp cả nước, Sơ Mi Việt luôn tự hào là một trong những thương hiệu phân phối sản phẩm thời trang công sở xuất khẩu và đồng phục văn phòng hàng đầu Việt Nam thông qua các nhãn hiệu nổi tiêng tại Mỹ và Châu Âu như Perry Ellis, Camel Active, Zara  Montego, Abrams, TM Lewin, Strellson …. Tính đến cuối năm 2010, Sơ Mi Việt đã phát triển được hệ thống chuỗi cửa hàng mặt tại các thành phố lớn Hà Nội, Sài Gòn, Nha Trang.




Khách hàng của Sơ mi Việt là những nhân viên công sở nam trong độ tuổi 25-45, những bạn trẻ yêu thích phong cách thời trang sơ mi Body vừa lịch sự, trẻ trung đồng thời khẳng định phong cách và cá tính của mình. Với mô hình kinh doanh hiện đại luôn luôn lấy khách hàng là trung tâm, Sơ Mi Việt cam kết mang lại cho người tiêu dùng những giá trị tốt đẹp nhất: sản phẩm chính hãng được sản xuất tại Việt Nam theo tiêu chuẩn và nguyên liệu, phụ kiện nhập khầu từ Mĩ, Châu Âu… mang đậm phong cách thiết kế riêng và điểm nhấn của những thương hiệu nổi tiếng.



Là một thương hiệu trẻ song SOMIVIET luôn đặt chữ Tâm lên hàng đầu trong triết lí kinh doanh.


Đặc biệt khi đến với chuỗi cửa hàng Sơ Mi Viêt, khách hàng sẽ được trải nghiệm dịch vụ bán hàng khác biệt và độc đáo. Dịch vụ chỉ có tại Sơ Mi Việt: “ĐỔI - TRẢ ÁO TRONG VÒNG 7 NGÀY” cho phép khách hàng có thể đổi trả sản phẩm áo sơ mi trong vòng 7 ngày với bất kỳ lý do nào khiến khách hàng không hài lòng về sản phẩm. Sơ Mi Việt luôn luôn lắng nghe ý kiến phản hồi của khách hàng để cải thiện chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ của mình.


Các sản phẩm đồng phục công sở của Sơ Mi Việt được cắt may dựa trên quy trình sản xuất nghiêm ngặt cùng dây chuyền công nghệ hiện tại của Đức. Sơ Mi Việt có khả năng đáp ứng các đơn hàng đồng phục văn phòng với chất lượng cao và đồng nhất.



*BẢNG GIÁ MỘT SỐ LOẠI ÁO SƠ MI TẠI SƠ MI VIỆT*

----------


## dung89

Giá cũng tương đối  :Big Grin:

----------


## kohan

Áo đẹp đấy chứ, giá lại vừa phải. Mà chả có ai để mua tặng :d

----------

